# Welcome to EPAK



## Seig (Oct 7, 2003)

I'd like to take this opportunity on behalf of the Martial Talk Staff to welcome everyone to the EPAK Forum.  This is going to be a strongly moderated forum.  Please be patient as over the course of the next few days I will be copying threads from the other sections of the board and paring the non-content down.  If there is a thread in another forum you think should be here, PM or E-Mail me and I will look into it.  We will also be creating an online EPAK Dictionary/Encyclopedia.  If you have an entry you think viable, please send it to Seig@martialtalk.com  I will look at it, verify it (through sources when necessary), edit it, compile and update on a weekly basis.  Most of the editing will be for spelling and grammar.  I may even as McRobertson to help out with that part as I am not an English professor.  The dictionary/encyclopedia will be viewable by all but postable only by Mr. Billings and myself.


----------



## Shiatsu (Oct 7, 2003)

No disrespect meant, but I thought there were more votes for no.  If that is the case, why even bother with a poll if the votes and outcome of the votes don't have a say in the matter.:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 7, 2003)

Because of the closeness of the votes, -and- the number of votes, I decided to give this forum idea a chance.  The opinions of all those replying was weighed as were the pros and cons, and I felt it was worth trying for a while.

If this works, it will be a great resource, if not, we roll it back into the general forum.

This will be a heavily moderated area, with a narrow focus.  Some will like this, and others will prefer the more relaxed and diverse kenpo general area.  

:asian:


----------



## Shiatsu (Oct 7, 2003)

Cool, just wondering


----------



## Brother John (Oct 8, 2003)

I disagreed to create it, that's true.
But what the heck.
I'll mostly read and post questions, but seldom post much knowledge/opinion.

guess we'll try the experiment.
Your Brother
John


----------



## Seig (Oct 9, 2003)

Brother John,
I think you are missing the point.  If people do not want to share their knowledge and opinions, then this forum is a failure.  Do not worry about the typical flame wars and name calling, those will be squelched immediately and mercilessly.


----------



## D.Cobb (Oct 17, 2003)

I didn't see the poll, or get a chance to vote, but I probably would have said yes. 

Having trained in Tracy Kenpo, EPAK, and Ryukyu Kempo, I can tell you first hand that EPAK is like no other Kenpo/ Kempo system.

It deserves its own forum.

--Dave

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _*
> Having trained in Tracy Kenpo, EPAK, and Ryukyu Kempo, I can tell you first hand that EPAK is like no other Kenpo/ Kempo system.  It deserves its own forum.  --Dave :asian:
> *



I agree.


----------



## Shiatsu (Dec 17, 2003)

There is a lot less flaming and irrationalism since one person left.:shrug:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shiatsu _*
> There is a lot less flaming and irrationalism since one person left.:shrug:
> *



If you say so....


----------



## Shiatsu (Dec 17, 2003)

Mr. Connaster(sp)  where is your school located?

You could PM me if you like so it isn't on here to tie up this thread.:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shiatsu _
> *Mr. Conatser, where is your school located?
> *



I am in Scottsdale, Arizona (North/East Phoenix)
480-483-0709 - H
602-469-1209 - C

:asian:


----------



## Shiatsu (Dec 17, 2003)

I'll clear out my box.  I am considering testing with the Phoenix police department.  My aunt and uncle live in Suprise during the winter.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shiatsu _
> *
> I am considering testing with the Phoenix police department.  My aunt and uncle live in Suprise during the winter.
> *



cool


----------

